# Ok - Too Many Damn Terms



## Captain Ahab (Feb 19, 2008)

Help me out please.

Difference between:

A slash bait and a jerk bait. 

A glide bait and a walk the dog bait?

And all the others you can think of


----------



## jkbirocz (Feb 19, 2008)

Come on esquired, a x-rap is a slash bait, and a husky jerk is a jerk bait....look at the actions. As far as a glide and walk the dog, glide is a more fluid movement than a typical walk the dog bait like a zara spook. Glide baits also tend to sit tail down in the water. Walk the dog baits rotate a lot more from left to right, almost a complete 180 degrees, if your good. Glide baits give you more of a slithering motion.


----------



## SMDave (Feb 19, 2008)

Jk hit it with the glide vs. walk the dog. I will add onto the slashbait and jerkbait. The slashbait you are supposed to fish more aggresively and faster than normal jerkbaits. These are also called "rip baits," not only because you can "rip" them out of the grass, but just "rip" them in the water (jerking really hard). Because of this, they are given more of a streamlined body to help cut down on water resistance. A typical jerkbait tends to have a body that attracts water resistance more, and is designed to be fished more subtly, whether you gently twitch it, or fish it at a medium cadence. But a slashbait would not be as good of a choice for suspended bass in cold water. The typical jerkbait would have more finesse.


----------



## slim357 (Feb 20, 2008)

what about the slash shad x-raps to me they look like the same thing as there other cranks but with the feathered back hook


----------



## jkbirocz (Feb 20, 2008)

Well I guess a x-rap shad is a deep diving slashing suspending crankbait. As far as I'm concerned its just a variation of a crankbait, so im gonna call it a crankbait. In my book there are still only poppers, pencil baits (spooks), jerkbaits, and crankbaits. Of course there are variations of each, but I don't sweat the details.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 20, 2008)

jkbirocz said:


> Well I guess a x-rap shad is a deep diving slashing suspending crankbait. As far as I'm concerned its just a variation of a crankbait, so im gonna call it a crankbait. In my book there are still only poppers, pencil baits (spooks), jerkbaits, and crankbaits. Of course there are variations of each, but I don't sweat the details.



I am adopting this attitude - I was very concerned that Jake would taunt me if I failed to correctly ID my baits, now my mind is at ease :shock: 

THANK YOU


----------

